# DunKung~Jungle Hunter~



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Not so sure you would call this a Modification..I will call it a good over haul to make better to shoot.

I bought this shooter back in Dec2013 for a gift for a fellow I have known for about 5 too 6 years..He is his 20's

about the same draw length as my self...I gave him the gift & some 3/8" steel balls for christmas..said to make a box it stuff

old t shirts or towels in it ..to save the ammo....That was before I found this SSF Forum......Sunday, yesterday he shows up with a

sad looking face...I been shooting this shooter & it is not fun to shoot ..the bands are broken..the rubber on the forks are almost torn off

he said the paracord wrap hurt his hand & scraped so skin off his little pinky finger...I said my friend leave it with me for a couple days

Well today I did a complete overhaul on the shooter...stripped the paracord wrap..cut off the rubber on the forks(what was left)..

I gutted out the paracord..used the inner coradage wrapped part of the fork..then rewrapped the lower forks with the gutted paracord

I had some Heat Shrink Tubing..I put over the forks & shrunk down..new rubber to cover the slot cuts..Made a new band set presuto

taper with 2040 tubing & a super poucn.....so I know this will be great for my friend now...I gave it a few test shots..This shooter is

dead nuts on target..9/10 hits & 1 shot ticking the can....I almost hate to give it back to him..Shoots Great...

But I want too see him get better now & enjoy the sport of slingshot shooting...It just makes me feel good about doing this~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it looks great! He will love it.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

It looks nice, but I personally hate looped tubes


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> It looks nice, but I personally hate looped tubes


Ca mon really? Hate is a strong word here. I think it just takes some getting use to.  you made the latex gods unhappy.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice over haul!

And, everyone has their thing when it comes to rubber, so what does that say about me when I have equal amounts of most kinds of rubber... I guess I like variety


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Nice over haul!
> And, everyone has their thing when it comes to rubber, so what does that say about me when I have equal amounts of most kinds of rubber... I guess I like variety


Agreed. I have to much rubber I think


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Nice over haul!
> ...


Lol, yeah, I don't just have a box of rubber, I have a BIN!! A BIN inside a big action packer, heehee. I know I have a problem but I don't care :-D


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > PorkChopSling said:
> ...


.

I have a garage full!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

We could be addicted to worse things right? By the way that tubing looks like 3060. I think I gave you the wrong spool. Can you take a picture of the 1842 together with it. If that's 3060 and I think it is. Then use the other tubing (1842black) and make a set. It should be a lighter pull for you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


You need to shoot more. Brah!!! lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TreeFork~ weather is too cold here to get outside..in the 20's to 33*..still called for this the rest of the week..

so it will be shooting indoors...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> We could be addicted to worse things right? By the way that tubing looks like 3060. I think I gave you the wrong spool. Can you take a picture of the 1842 together with it. If that's 3060 and I think it is. Then use the other tubing (1842black) and make a set. It should be a lighter pull for you.


Hey My Friend If that is 3060 tubing..I like it..blows a hole thru a steel soup can..Great Smack Down..OM


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > We could be addicted to worse things right? By the way that tubing looks like 3060. I think I gave you the wrong spool. Can you take a picture of the 1842 together with it. If that's 3060 and I think it is. Then use the other tubing (1842black) and make a set. It should be a lighter pull for you.
> ...


Yeah that's 3060 you have. Well hey if you like it then great. Enjoy shooting it bud.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


With this DunKung Overhaul..this shooter belongs to my friend..I just made it a better shooter for him..

As for my self I do not have a DunKung shooter......OM


----------

